# Some Star Wars fiction



## LostSoul (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey all;

Here's a little Star Wars fiction I wrote a few years back.  It was intended to whet the appetite of the player of Maverick's character as we prepared to run an adventure after the campaign had ended.  I got carried away.

At the time we played the game, the campaign had ended, but we went back in time.  In the campaign there was a spot where game-time advanced by 5 years.  This was meant to take place in that era.

This isn't finished, and I'm not too likely to do so, but I thought I'd post it anyway.


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 14, 2004)

Maverick's Reunion Adventure

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, 
far away...​
*PROLOGUE*

*INT. CANTINA*

It begins with a cut scene.

A mysterious character walks into a backwater cantina.  A dark shadow falls over him.  All we can make out is a great blaster slung over his back, grenades hanging at his belt, and dull, carbon-scored armour.  

The patrons look up from their drinks and card games for a second.  There is an audible hush.  The mysterious BOUNTY HUNTER's presence quiets every person in the place.  

All save one.  

In the back corner, a strange two-headed ALIEN continues to laugh boisterously in a drunken state.  The two blue skinned twi'lek women with him giggle suggestively.

The Bounty Hunter walks across the bar, his heavy boots thudding ominously against the stale quiet of the room.  The Alien looks up at the bounty hunter and stops his laughing.  The two women tense up and slowly slink away.  The Alien makes a subtle grab for one of them, but she twists her arm and breaks free.

The Bounty Hunter stops before the Alien, all alone at the table, and places his hands on his hips.

*[ALIEN]*
"Uh... He-hello, it's been a long time since I've seen you!  Have a drink?"

The Bounty Hunter stands motionless.

*[ALIEN]* 
"Okay... ummm... What do you want from me?  I've already paid your boss off with that money I won!  He's not getting any more from me!"

The Bounty Hunter stands motionless.

*[ALIEN]* 
"Okay, okay! I'll tell you what.  I've got a little left over with me.  I'll give you that and we can call it even.  Okay?"

The Alien tosses a pouch full of money to the bounty hunter.  The bounty hunter deftly snatches it out of the air.

*[BOUNTY HUNTER]* 
"I don't want your money.  I want the name of the gambler you won it from."

*[ALIEN]* 
"Who?  Him?  Ummm... Metterich?  No, that's not it... ah yes!  Maverick!"

The Bounty Hunter shuffles a bit.

*[BOUNTY HUNTER]* 
"Where is he?"

*[ALIEN]* 
"Not here.  Uhh... I mean, he's gone off world.  If you hurry, you might still catch him at the star port."

The Bounty Hunter throws the pouch back, turns and heads away.

Once he is out of sight, the crowd comes back to life.  The Alien wipes the sweat off his brow and pulls the pouch towards him.  A smile is on his face.

The camera zooms in on the pouch, where we see a flashing light.  The Alien reaches in and pulls out a small, spherical object.

*[ALIEN]* 
"Oh no..."

*EXT. ARCADE*

The camera returns to the Bounty Hunter, outside the cantina, who is finally revealed in the light of day.  It is GLOM, Maverick's nemesis and long-time rival.  He is making his way through a busy market street, filled with people buying and selling various goods.

In the distance, the cantina explodes violently.  Everyone in the street turns and points; some people fall to the ground.  Gasps and cries go up as debris flies through the air.

Glom continues his methodical walk.


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 14, 2004)

TITLE CRAWL

_Haunting drums, echoing reminders of times long past, play in the background as the text slowly crawls to infinity..._

STAR WARS

It is a dark time for
Maverick.  Chased from
New Vengler and his friends,
Maverick is hunted at every turn
by agents of the EVIL GALACTIC
EMPIRE and the bounty hunter GLOM.

He finds passage aboard
a star ship, the last chance
for refugees, rebel spies, and
the scum that prey on them to escape
the GALACTIC EMPIRE.

Meanwhile, a mysterious
woman tied intimately to
Maverick's fate, finds herself
aboard the ship and the subject
of a search...​
..

*EXT. SPACE*

The camera pans across an empty space field to focus on a green planet.  In the distance we can barely make out several ships moving to and from the planet.  A large, bulky ship painted red and gold flies by the screen.  The words "The Last Chance" are visible on the ship as it rockets by.

*INT. PASSENGER SHIP*

The camera moves inside the ship, into a dark room filled with gambling tables.  Most are empty, but a small crowd has gathered around one.  A mess of credits are strewn about the table.  The camera zooms in.

Two men sit here.  One is a young man, dressed in a dark, slightly ruffled suit.  He lies playfully across the chair, holding his cards close to him.  An empty holster hangs at his belt.  His beat up hat sits crooked on his head. He has obviously not shaved for days.  This is the gambler MAVERICK.

The camera does a close up of the other man, ZOFINE, a tall grey skinned alien.  He is much older and well dressed.  He wears the distinctive outfit of a Trade Federation Official.  He fidgets uncomfortably in his seat, then looks up from his cards.  He flashes a quick look to a bystander.

The camera does a close up of the bystander.  A rough looking BODYGUARD, half his face painted blue.  A scar runs down the unpainted side.  He wears a bantha-skin racing cap, and a red cybernetic monocle covers one of his eyes.  He looks at Maverick's cards, then back at the Trade Federation Official and shakes his head.

The camera backs off to show the table and both men, facing each other.  From this angle, Maverick is covered in shadow and we can only make out a faint silhouette of him.  The Trade Federation Official is leans forward under the heavy lights and speaks in a faint accent.

*[ZOFINE]*
"I have had... enough with your posturing, Maverick.  Now we will see who will win the day."

He lays his cards down on the table.  The camera zooms in on them, and then back out to the table.  The various cards cause the crowd to gasp, then applaud politely.

The camera does a close-up of Zofine, who leans back, smiling, and crosses his arms.  He glances to his Bodyguard.

The camera leaves the alien and closes in on Maverick.  He leans forward, out of the shadows, and plays his hand, smiling the whole time.  The camera zooms out, and the crowd lets out a cheer.  The Official sits forward in his chair, looking at the cards.

*[ZOFINE]*
"Impossible!"

Maverick simply smiles and scoops up the credits.  He continues talking while looking down at the table.  The Bodyguard takes a step towards him.

*[MAVERICK]* 
"Sorry boss, I guess this just isn't your day."

Maverick looks up at the Bodyguard.

*[MAVERICK]*
"And tell 'bright eyes' here to back off.  I've had about enough of him."

The Bodyguard tenses up, and moves towards Maverick.  Maverick stands up and away from the table, preparing himself for a fight.

The camera zooms in for a second on Maverick's sleeve, where we can see a small hold-out blaster tucked into some kind of mechanical holster.  Maverick fingers the trigger device gently.

Before anything happens, Zofine puts his hand on the Bodyguard's shoulder.

*[ZOFINE]*
"Now now, my son, we don't want to cause a scene." [To Maverick] "We admit, the better man won.  Why don't you spend your winnings, and we will 
perhaps have another game."

*[MAVERICK]*
"Anytime."

Maverick stands ready while the Official leaves.  The Bodyguard grabs one of the metal credit chips and squeezes it in his hand.  His enormous arms flexes, and for a second his veins turn green as bio-enhancement drugs pump through his system.  He releases the chip and it falls to the table as dust.


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 14, 2004)

Maverick watches them leave, and then gathers up his winnings.  A near-human WOMAN comes to his side.  She is wearing a black dress that shows more than it hides.  She puts her arm around Maverick.

*[WOMAN]*
"Why do you do this to yourself?  You just put up all the money you had."

*[MAVERICK]*
"I would have put you up too, if he would have taken used goods."

The Woman slaps Maverick, who grabs her hands.

*[MAVERICK]*
"Come on now.  We've all got to get used to our lot in life.  I'm a gambler.  This is what I do.  I don't know how to do anything else."

*[WOMAN]*
"You used to be different when I first met you.  What a fool I was."

Maverick continues to hold her and smile, looking right into her eyes.  The Woman turns after a moment, and smiles.  Maverick lets her go.

*[WOMAN]*
"You are a scoundrel, Maverick."

*[MAVERICK]*
"Don't I know it."

He straigtens his hat and his clothes.

*[MAVERICK]*
"How about a drink?  I've got money to spare."

He extends his arm to her, and she takes it.  They walk together to the bar.

*[WOMAN]*
"One of these days you're going to lose it all, you know."

*[MAVERICK]*
"That's where the rush is, baby."

They arrive at the bar.  Maverick nods at the bartender, who rushes off to fix a pair of drinks.  Maverick takes off his hat and looks around the bar.

At the other end of the bar, Maverick spots a beautiful woman dressed in a white gown.  She has a noble air about her.  She looks out of place in a bar like this.  Her gown is simple, in the classic style, a rich contrast to the gaudy outfit of Maverick's Woman.

She turns and meets Maverick's glance for a moment, then turns away.  She holds her head slightly higher up.  Maverick continues to stare.

*[WOMAN]*
"How did you do it, anyways?  I thought he had you beat for sure."

The bartender returns with the drinks.  Maverick focuses his attention on him, and slides a card out of his sleeve.  He places it under his drink.

*[MAVERICK]*
"I'm just a lucky guy, I guess."

The Woman seems surprised and impressed by this.

*[WOMAN]*
"So you were cheating!  You'd better hope Zofine doesn't find out.  He doesn't look like the type to take this sitting down.

Maverick smiles.  He replies offhand.

*[MAVERICK]*
"He knows, all right.  He was cheating, too."

A small floating SERVANT DROID appears.  It is about the size of a basketball, and a tray juts out from the front.  A row of long guntha sticks, similar to cigarettes, lie on the tray.

*[SERVANT DROID]*
"Would the sir like a guntha stick?"

*[MAVERICK]*
"Don't mind if I do."

Maverick takes a stick off and lights it, blowing a few clouds of reddish smoke into the air.

*[MAVERICK]*
"Here, let me get something for you."

Maverick reaches into his pocket for a tip and produces a few small chips.  When he places them on the tray, he knocks the Woman's drink over, spilling on her dress.

*[WOMAN]*
"Oh no!  Look what you've done!"

*[MAVERICK]*
"Oh, I'm sorry.  Let me see what I can do."

He grabs a cloth from off the droid, and begins to pat down the Woman.

*[WOMAN]*
"Keep your hands to yourself!  You've caused enough trouble already, you clumsy oaf."

Maverick backs off, and the Woman snatches the towel from his grasp.

*[MAVERICK]*
"Okay, okay."

The Woman leaves in a huff towards a restroom.  Maverick watches her go.

As soon as she is out of sight, Maverick snuffs out his guntha stick.  He puts his hat back on, stands up and adjusts his clothing.  Then he walks over to the woman in white.

He leans up against the bar, right next to the woman.  She continues to sit there, staring straight forward.  She makes no indication that she has noticed Maverick.

A moment passes.  Another pair of women walk by, and Maverick tips his hat to them.  

The bartender approaches White with a drink.

*[WHITE]*
"Thank you."

She reaches toward her purse to pay the bartender.  Maverick quickly pulls out a stack of credits.

*[MAVERICK]*
"Let me get that for you."

*[WHITE]*
"No thank you."

Maverick places his hand over hers.

*[MAVERICK]*
"I insist.  I've been lucky tonight, and I have a feeling I'm going to get luckier still."

He places his credits on the bar, obviously a large tip.  The bartender collects them and nods at Maverick.

White resigns, and puts her money back in her purse.  She takes a guntha stick out of her purse.  Barely visible, so only the most observant eye will see, is a hold-out blaster tucked inside.

Maverick quickly produces a lighter, and lights White's guntha stick.

White still does not look at Maverick.

*[WHITE]*
"I wouldn't count on your luck holding out.  Somebody's going to spot that card trick of yours."

*[MAVERICK]*
"You saw that?"

*[WHITE]*
"You sound surprised."

*[MAVERICK]*
"It takes a quick eye to pick up something as subtle as one of my moves."

White takes a drink.

*[WHITE]*
"You'd be surprised at what I've seen."

*[MAVERICK]*
"Sounds interesting.  Maybe we can take some time - alone - where you can tell me about it."

*[WHITE]*
"Maybe later... when you've got the time."

*[MAVERICK]*
"When I've got time?"

White nods behind her.  The camera moves to show the Woman walking quickly and purposefully towards the bar.

The camera moves back to Maverick and White.  White puts out the half-finished guntha stick and leaves.  The Woman comes into frame.

*[MAVERICK]*
"Hey, baby.  You're looking fine."

The Woman slaps him across the face.

*[WOMAN]*
"You moisture-farming bastard!  You probably spilled that drink on me so you could talk to your ice-queen!"

Maverick is rubbing his face where he recieved the slap.

*[MAVERICK]*
"Come on now, honey.  You know you're the only one for me." 

*[WOMAN]*
"Don't think you can sweet talk your way out of this one."

Maverick puts his arms around the pouting Woman.

*[MAVERICK]*
"It's not sweet talk, baby.  I really mean it.  I knew her from way back.  I was just catching up."

*[WOMAN]*
"Some ex-lover of yours, no doubt."

*[MAVERICK]*
"No, baby.  She's the wife of a good friend of mine.  Really."

The Woman looks at Maverick in the eyes.

*[WOMAN]*
"So you're not lying to me?"

*[MAVERICK]*
"Would I do a thing like that?  Come on, you know me better than that, baby!"

The Woman softens her posture.

*[WOMAN]*
"Oh, you're right.  I just get a little crazy at times."

*[MAVERICK]*
"That's my doll.  What do you say we get you a new outfit?  I've got this cash burning a hole in my pocket."

*[WOMAN]*
"Really?  Oh, I'd love that!  And later, maybe we'll go back to our place and I'll try them on for you."

The Woman throws her arms around Maverick.  Now that she is not looking at him, Maverick looks around the bar again.

He scans the bar until he finds White sitting in a booth.  She turns and looks at him.  For a second, thier eyes lock.  The camera does a close up on the beautiful face of White, and then returns to a close up of Maverick.  He looks less confident now than any other time that we've seen him.

He responds to the Woman, not really focusing on what he's saying.

*[MAVERICK]*
"Sure thing, baby.  Anything you want."

The Woman pulls him away.  Maverick follow with his body, but his head is still turned towards White.  The camera closes in on White, who smiles despite herself, shakes her head and turns away.  

Out of focus we see a figure sit at her booth, draped in shadows.

The camera moves back to Maverick, who smiles and adjusts his hat.  He and the Woman walk out together.  Maverick has a renewed bounce in his step.


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 15, 2004)

*EXT. SPACEPORT*

This scene opens on a spaceport.  Ships of all types are flying in and out.  A pair of heavy dual turbolasers guards against any unlawful exit or entry.  A city sprawls out around the port, the hub of activity.  On the outskirts of the settlement, a thin plume of smoke reaches up towards the sky.

*INT. SPACEPORT BAR - BOOTH*

The camera moves into the dim light of a spaceport bar.  Music is being played somewhere in the background.  It is muffled, as if we are in some kind of alcove.  All that is visible is a table with an empty drink, and a small window with dark coloured glass.

Suddenly, a bloodied face hits the table.

The camera pulls out and we see Glom standing over the battered form of a SPACER.  They are alone in a small booth with its curtains drawn.  A bright neon light encircles the doorway.  In the doorway we can make out a faint bluish glow.  It is Glom's Vibro-Dampner's effect field.  The Vibro-Dampner hangs from Glom's belt, humming quietly and a blue light flashing on it.

The Spacer coughs up blood.

*[SPACER]*
"I told you, I don't have that ship's route!  I'm just a spacer.  I don't know anything!"

Glom reaches over and picks him up.

*[GLOM]*
"Give me the data co-ordinates."

*[SPACER]*
"I told you-"

Glom hits the Spacer, sending him flying into the back of the booth.

*[GLOM]*
"I want those co-ordinates!"

The camera zooms in on the Spacer.  He fiddles with a hidden blaster.

*[SPACER]*
"All right, all right.  I've got them right - here!"

As he finishes his statement, he pulls the blaster and fires it at Glom.

Glom moves to the side, and the bolt glances his armour.  It leaves a charred trail, nothing more.  Glom turns and looks at the blast mark; and then at the Spacer.

*[SPACER]*
"No... please... I'll give you what you want, just don't hurt me!"

Glom pulls out his heavy blaster carbine.

*[GLOM]*
"Of course you will."

*INT. SPACEPORT BAR - COMMON AREA*

The camera moves back and shows us the common area.  Many different aliens and ornately dressed humans are here.  A band plays blaring music in the corner.  A beautiful alien with strange wing-like folds of skin sings an electronic opera.

In a closed booth in the back, we see a flash of red light.  A faint bang is heard, but none of the patrons look.  

Glom steps out of the curtain.  One man looks over.  Glom meets his gaze and the man quickly turns away.  Glom walks out of the bar.

*EXT. SPACEPORT - DOCKING BAY 47*

A strange looking ship occupies the docking pad.  It has components from a TIE fighter, as well as several other ships.  Its heavy armour is scorched and pitted from laser blasts.  Heavy cannons warn onlookers of its occupants' intentions.

A gangplank is lowered, and BUSHKA, a tall alien QUAMERIAN, stands outside.  He holds a small but heavily modified dual-blaster rifle.  A breastplate holds in place a powerful rocket pack.

Bushka watches as Glom approaches the ship.

*[GLOM]*
"Prepare the ship."

Glom heads up the gangplank and Bushka follows behind.

*INT. GLOM'S SHIP*

Various controls shed a dim red light across the bridge of Glom's ship.  Controls and panels cover the three chairs here.  Two are empty, and one is occupied by ZEEBO, an alien with a red jumpsuit on.  He is sleeping, snoring noisily.  He wears a bantha skin cap with blinder goggles that cover his enormous eyes.

Glom and Bushka appear through a small access hatch.  Glom walks to Zeebo and hits him, waking him up.  Zeebo looks up, and seeing Glom, jumps out of the seat and into the forward pilot's chair.  Glom and Bushka take their seats.

*[ZEEBO]*
"Powering up standard hyperdrive."

*[BUSHKA]* (in Quamerian with subtitles)
"Engaging forward gunnery suite."

Glom flips a couple of switches, and plugs a small cylinder into a slot.  A green screen flickers to life, and a series of bizarre text appears.  Finally the Imperial seal appears on the screen, and then the face of Imperial CAPTAIN QUADRANO.

*[QUADRANO]*
"Ah, Glom.  It is good to speak with you again."

*[GLOM]*
"I have The Last Chance's hyperspace route co-ordinates."

*[QUADRANO]*
"Ah!  I expected nothing less.  Very well, proceed with the download."

Glom pulls out a data disc and plugs it into the small cylinder.

*[QUADRANO]*
"Very good.  Shall I be expecting you at the interdiction site?"

*[GLOM]*
"Yes."

*[QUADRANO]*
"Excellent.  I shall see that you are paid upon arrival.  Soon both of us will have retrieved our quarry!"

The screen flickers and goes black.

*EXT. SPACEPORT*

The camera focuses on Glom's ship, making its way slowly out of the spaceport.  When it reaches a safe height, its ion thrusters kick in and it blasts away.


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 16, 2004)

*EXT. SPACE*

The Last Chance is hurtling through deep space.  It flies by the camera and towards infinity.

*INT. PASSENGER SHIP*

The camera moves into a dark hallway of the ship.  A hatch opens, and light and the sound of a celebration fill the hall.  Two people step into the darkness, Maverick and the Woman.  The hatch closes and it becomes dark once again.  The echoes of the Woman's giggles carry down the hall.  Maverick is carrying what appears to be bags of clothing.

The two of them walk a few steps down the hall, when Maverick grabs the Woman and playfully pushes her up against the wall.  He drops the bags and holds onto her with both arms.  

We zoom in on the pair.  Both are smiling.  The woman struggles playfully, but Maverick holds fast.

*[MAVERICK]*
"You're not getting away from me."

We hear an ominous, mechanical voice from the shadows.

*[VOICE]*
"Couldn't have said it better myself."

Maverick turns to look as a large, gloved fist makes contact with his face.  Maverick falls back against the wall.

From Maverick's point of view, we see the Trade Federation Official's Bodyguard towering over us.  Behind him is the Zofine himself, smiling smugly.

*[ZOFINE]*
"I said we would have another game.  But this one will be played by my rules."

Maverick stands, fierce and determined, to meet his challenger.  He wipes a trickle of blood from his lip.

*[MAVERICK]*
"Bring it on.  I beat you before, and I'll do it again."

The Bodyguard swings at Maverick, but too slowly; Maverick steps back and out of the way.  Maverick returns a blow along the same line of force the Bodyguard swung, and connects with the side of the cyborg's face.

The Bodyguard looks at Maverick and smiles.

Maverick backs off a step.  Then he holds his arm out, bringing his hold-out blaster into his hand.  But in an a move quicker than possible for the average man, the Bodyguard kicks the blaster out of Maverick's hand.

The blaster skitters across the floor and stops and the Woman's feet.

All eyes fall on the Woman.  She looks down at the blaster, and back up to the three men.  

She reaches down slowly, then picks up the bags of clothing.  She kicks the blaster to Zofine.

Zofine picks up the blaster.

*[ZOFINE]* 
"Thank you, kind stranger.  You don't know this man, do you?"

*[WOMAN]* 
"Uh... no, not at all."

*[ZOFINE]* 
"That is... most fortunate.  He is the kind of scum a reputable woman such as yourself would be better off to stay away from.  Now, if you'll let us settle a small, personal matter, we will not trouble you any further."

The Woman backs off slowly towards the hatch.  All eyes are still on her.

*[MAVERICK]* 
"Baby, come on..."

The Woman opens the hatch and steps half-way through the door.

*[WOMAN]*
"Sorry, babe.  Always knew this lucky streak of ours was coming to an end."

She holds thier room key in her hand.

*[WOMAN]* 
"And don't come by for a final drink.  This is more than I can take."

The hatch slams shut and Maverick is left alone.

We zoom in on the Bodyguard, who smiles an evil, toothy grin.  The camera moves back and we see thier shadows on the wall, Maverick crumpled in a ball and the Bodyguard beating him mercilessly.  Zofine stands by, watching over it all.


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, that's as far as I've gone with this little story.  I might write more, but I have to figure out what happens next.   I have a vague idea but I'm not sure exactly how to develop it.


----------

